# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Vehabizmi - kush e prodhoi dhe kujt i shërben?

## angmokio

Falënderimet më të larta i takojnë vetëm All-llahut xh.sh., përshëndetjet dhe salavatet qofshin për Pejgamberin a.s., familjen tij të pastër, shokët e tij dhe për të gjithë ata që e kanë ndjekur dhe e ndjekin rrugën e tij.

Vëllezër besimtarë, nuk do t'i ikë nga kujtesa kurrë dikujt që beson në All-llahun xh.sh. dhe në Pejgamberin e tij, se grupi vehabit është kundër çdo medhhebi dhe kundër çdokujt që nuk mendon si ta, nuk sheh asnjë medhheb të arsyeshëm që të pasohet me përjashtim të medhhebit (drejtimit) të tyre jo të drejtë, kjo ide e tyre shumë qartë duket në atë se lejojnë gjakun e muslimanëve, pasurinë e tyre dhe nderin e tyre, lejon cenimin e tyre dhe sulmet e vazhdueshme ndaj ulemave të umetit islam vetëm pse nuk pajtohen me ta, i akuzojnë për mosbesim (kufër) e mëkat (fisk) vetëm pse janë kundër shtrembërimeve të tyre dhe kundër nënshtrimit ndaj pabesimtarëve (kufarëve), vehabitët janë të mëshirshëm me pabesimtarët dhe shumë të ashpër me çdo musliman,krejtësisht në kundërshtim me atë që e urdhëron All-llahu xh.sh..

*Gjaku i muslimanve në shikimin e tyre është i lejuar, siç kanë vepruar shpatat e tyre kundër muslimanëve në të kaluarën e afërt, po ashtu pasuritë e muslimanve jan të lejuara me arsyetimin se jan duke bërë shirk, gjuha e vehabitëve, udhëheqësave të tyre dhe dijatarëve të tyre është e drejtuar vetëm kundër ulemasë islame, sharjen e të devotshmëve nga minberet e xhamive dhe në librat e tyre pa kurfarrë mëkati, vetëm e vetëm për rehatinë e udhëheqësve të tyre dhe armiqëve të Islamit, çifut dhe kristian.*

Thirrja e saudëve dhe e vehabive në dyftyrësi mizore dhe armiqësore dhe në mbrojtje të akides, thërrasin në shërbim të vendeve të shenjëta e ata janë rreziku më i madh. Kush shikon dhe lexon vetëm pak në historinë e tyre e kupton se Abdulvehabi dhe Ibni Seudi me pasuesit e tyre kanë bërë luftra kundër muslimanëve besimtarë, kanë mbushur tokën e Nexhdit dhe vendeve fqinje me të vrarë që në fillim të përhapjes së tyre.

Nuk ka dyshim se pajtimi në mes të Ibni Abdulvhabit dhe Ibni Seudit ka qenë që mendimi dhe drejtimi vehabit të përhapet përmes shpatës dhe luftërave. E si të pajtohet kjo me Islamin dhe ulematë e Islamit që thërrasin në atë që ne rrugën e All-llahut thirret me urtësi dhe me këshilla të mira?

Drejtimi i tyre është mbështetur në vrasjen e atyre muslimanëve që nuk pajtohen me mendimet e tyre. Deri sa Islami ka ardhur për luftimin e padrejtësisë (dhulmit), e cila ka dominuar te popujt e injorancës që kanë luftuar njëri tjetrin pa të drejtë, vehabitët dhe Seudi e kanë ringjallur padrejtësinë (dhulmin) qysh kur lejuan (dhanë fetva) për vrasjen e ulemasë së Islamit në Irak, Sham, Egjipt, Marok në vitin 1920.

Kanë dhënë pasurinë e tyre, veten e tyre dhe armët të luftojnë kundër atyre që kanë luftuar kundër Italisë, Anglisë dhe Francës, që i kanë pushtuar Egjiptin, Libinë, Shamin, Tunisinë, Algjerinë dhe Marokun, e këta në këto vende nuk kanë luftuar kundër atyre që kanë shqiptuar shehadetin por kundër armikut pushtues te tyre.

*Vëllezër të dashur muslimanë, mbetet në ndërgjegjën e çdo muslimani që të kuptojë dallimin në mes besimtarëve të sinqertë dhe atyre që luftojnë për qëllime të tjera në emer të Islamit. Nuk bënë që askush ta cilësojë askend të humbur dhe rregullues derisa t'i bëhet e qartë dhe ta shijojë atë dhe argumentet, e kush e ka lexuar historinë e jetës së Muhamed Ibni Abdulvehabit.*

Që në fillim do ta kuptojë se ai i ka imponuar mendimet e tij me anën e forcës në veçanti kundër muslimanëve e jo kundër të tjerëve. Si është e mundur që vehabitët kanë bashkuar, kanë futur në një thesë besimin në All-llahun një dhe thënien e tyre 'Vehabizmi ose Shpata' (El-Vehabije ev Es-Sejf) ..., vrasin, përhapin urrejtjen, fitnet, luftrat dhe çdo lloj fesadi, bëjnë thirrje se veprojnë me drejtësi dhe atë e dëshirojnë për njerëzimin ... por nuk ka dyshim se ata që bëjnë një gjë të tillë janë udhëheqës të humbjes, dyfytyrësisë dhe thirrës të shkatërrimit dhe mëkatit.

Ne ndjejmë keqardhje për ta, sepse kanë cilësuar dhe akuzuar muslimanët për mosbesim vetëm pse nuk pajtohen me mendimin e tyre, e ne ju themi se obligim i yni është thirrja në të mirë dhe ndalimi nga e keqja.

Kjo arrihet me urtësi dhe me këshilla të mira e nëse vjen puna te diskutimi duhet diskutuar me atë çka është më e mirë siç thotë All-llahu xh.sh. në Kur'anin famëlartë: 'Thirrë në rrugën e All-llahut me urtësi dhe këshillë të mirë dhe diskuto me ta me atë çka është më e mirë'. Kjo është rruga më e arsyeshme dhe më e mirë për pranim dhe arritjen e qëllimeve dhe largim nga gabimi dhe budallallëku, gjë e cila dominon te pasuesit e Muhammed bin Abdulvehabit dhe Ibni Seudit, e kanë akuzuar ulemanë për kufër vetëm pse nuk pajtohen me mendimet e tyre gjë që është në kundërshtim me fenë, dhe që ka ndaluar nga kjo All-llahu xh.sh..

Po ashtu, me ixhma (konsensusin e dijetarëve) është e ndaluar t'i thuhet dikujt kafir duke qenë nga Ehl'ul-kibleti përveç nëse kundërshtimi është i qartë në çështje që bëjnë të dalësh nga feja, si mohimi i All-llahut ose mohimi i pejgamberllëkut etj.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## angmokio

Roli i vehabitëve në themelimin dhe ngritjen e masonizmit në Palestinë


Vehabizmi lindi nga planet e skicuara të kryqtarëve anglezë me synim që të sundojnë me Islamin. Synimi vijues i tyre ishte që sytë e muslimanëve të drejtohen drejt shtrembërimeve dhe të rritet kujdesi ndaj çdo gjëje të huaj. Vehabitët luajtën rol shumë të rëndësishëm në tradhëtinë e Islamit dhe të shtrembërimit të tij. Këtu do të përqendrohemi në çështjen palestineze dhe shërbimet e vehabive në dobi të anglezëve dhe të masonëve. Këtë do ta paraqesim përmes veprave të tyre, fjalëve të tyre dhe dakordimit të tyre me kryqtarët që nga formimi i këtij drejtimi të ndytë. Po ashtu, nuk ka ndonjë dallim në mes vehabizmit dhe dinastisë saudite që u ngrit në baza të injorancës (Mbretëria e Saudisë)

Vehabizmi, shkopi i kristianëve (nasranive)

Pas kundërshtimeve të muslimanëve që Palestina t'u jepet çifutëve, lëvizja vehabite, e nxitur nga anglezët, pajtohet me mendimin e anglezëve në Konferencën që është mbajtur në vitin 1926 me titull 'Shikim në metodën e sundimit të Hixhazit'. Kur disa delegacione muslimane bënë thirrje që pushtuesit të largohen nga tokat arabe, që përfshinte Palestinën, Sirinë dhe Gadishullin Arab, vehabitët argumentojnë dhe përkrahin që kjo çështje të largohet nga rendi i ditës.

Roli i vehabizmit në rënien shtetit osman dhe gjurmët e tyre në rënien e Palestinës

Roli i vehabizmit në rënien shtetit osman dhe gjurmët e tyre në rënien e Palestinës dhe moskursimi i tyre me të gjitha mjetet, duke ndihmuar kryqtarët ishte shumë i qartë. Mjafton të përmendim angazhimin e vehabive me Er-Rreshidin në krye që anglezëve t'u lehtësohet sulmi në Basra dhe lavdërimi i anglezëve në adresë të vehabiteve për këtë çështje; pastaj vrasjet e njerëzve të ndershëm në Hixhaz nga vehabitet dhe roli i tyre në rënien e hilafetit.

Kjo kuptohet qartë nga thëniet e Hajm wajzman,që në njërën nga to thuhet: 'Nuk mundemi të depërtojmë asesi përmes vendeve arabe që të arrijmë në Palestinë derisa të ekzistojë kontrolli nga hilafeti osman (dersa të ekzistoi hilafeti), dhe për arritjen e këtij qëllim (shkatërrimin e hilafetit) kan bashkpunuar me Anglinë'.

Mashtrimi i muslimanëve në shërbim të kristianëve dhe çifutëve

Kur filloi kryengritja palestineze në vitin 1936 kundër Britanisë, sepse qëllimi i Britanisë ishte dhënia e Palestinës çifutëve mason, ndërhynë vehabitet në shërbim të Anglisë që t'i mashtrojnë për liri, duke ju premtuar kryengritësve që Britania do t'i plotësojë kërkesat e tyre nëse e ndalin kryengritjen. Thirrja e vehabitëve ishte si vijon: 'Ju drejtohemi vëllezërve arabë palestinezë se jemi në vëzhgim të gjendjes që po mbretëron në Palestinë, në pajtim me mbretërit arabë dhe emirin Abdullah ju bëjmë thirrje që të ndaleni dhe të qetësoheni, të mbështetur në All-llahun dhe nijetin e mirë të qeverisë angleze dhe dëshirën e saj të njohur për drejtësi; na zini besë neve, së shpejti do t'ju arrijmë në ndihmë'.

Kjo thirrje u bë duke u mbështetur barabart në All-llahun dhe në kristianët!, vetëm që të përçahen palestinezët. Vehabizmit nuk i mjaftoi vetëm kjo thirrje por dërguan në Palestinë fshehurazi Xhon Filipin dhe një nga zëvendësit e tij . Emirët e Nexhdit (Fejsal Bin Abdulaziz) u takuan me udhëheqësit palestinezë në Kuds duke ju drejtuar atyre përfaqësuesi i vehabive me këto fjalë: 'Duke u mështetur në atë sa e njohë sinqeritetin e qëllimeve të Anglisë mund të betohem në All-llahun se Britania është e vendosur në atë çka na ka premtuar, Britania i ka premtuar babait tim se është e vendosur në zgjidhjen e çështjes së Palestinës'.

----------


## angmokio

Vehabitët e shesin Palestinën

Vehabitët ia kanë shitur Palestinën qysh herët çifutëve dhe kjo ka ndodhur në konferencën (Elakir) në vitin 1341 h./ 1922, në vendin e quajtur Elahsae, në mes udhëheqësave vehabit dhe ministrisë së jashtme Angleze. Kjo shkruhet në vërtetimin zyrtar në të cilin thuhet: (i shkruar nga udhëheqësi i vehabive): '... Kam vendosur dhe e falënderoj njëmijë herë zotëri Bersi Kuks, përfaqësues i Britanisë së Madhe, që nuk ka kurrfarë pengese nga ana jonë që t'i jepet Palestina çifutëve të varfër ose të tjerëve sikur që po mendon edhe Britania dhe nuk kundërshtoj mendimin e saj derisa të ndodh kijameti'.

Arlah Bin Xhorjon ka arritur në vizitë në Teheran me 13. 09. 1945, pastaj në Rijad që të vërtetojë marrëveshjet; po ashtu, një delegacion vehabit drejtohet për në Londër, që të prezentojë në konferencën qëllimi i së cilës ishte shpërngulja e çifutëve për në Palestinë dhe përfaqësues i vërtetë i tyre ishte Shejhu i tyre Xhon Filip. Xhon Filipi propozon në dhënien e Palestinës çifutëve me qëllim të çlirimit të gjitha tokave arabe.

Kur filloi lufta në Palestinë me 15 Maj 1948 udhëheqësit vehabitë dërguan ushtarë në ndihmë të palestinezëve. Këta ushtarë ishin të papërgatitur dhe në numër të vogël nga 60 deri 200. Emiri i lindjes se Jordanit nuk lejoi futjen e tyre ne tokën e tij (Abdullah Bin El-Husejn). Po ashtu ndodhi edhe në pjesën veriore. Atyre ju mbetet vetëm pjesa jugore, në të cilën nuk kishte kurrfarë lufte. Më pastaj këta ushtarë hyjnë në shkollat e Egjiptit për ushtrime.

Ndërsa për armët e tyre fletë Udhëheqësi Taha El-Hashimij, kryetar i seksionit ushtarak, i cili thotë: 'asnjë armë nuk ka qenë në gjendje të përdoret, të gjitha kanë qenë jashtë përdorimit për mungesen e pjesëve që e kanë pasur'.

Vlera e vërtetë e Palestinës tek Vehabit

Xhon Filip shkruan në librin tij 40 vite në Gadishullin Arab për të vërtetën e udhëheqësit vehabit për çështjen e Palestinës: 'Vërtetë çështja e Palestinës nuk i ka interesuar mbretit Abdulaziz As-Seudit, sepse kjo i ka konvenuar në zgjerimin e marrëdhënieve të shkëlqyera me Britaninë dhe Amerikën për shkak të rreziqeve '.

Xhon Filip shton duke thënë: 'Çështja e Palestinës ishte krejtësisht në duar të udhëheqësve vehabitë, ishte çështje e Anglisë së dashur që të bëj çka të dojë dhe si të dojë me Palestinën, ndërsa për udhëheqësat e vehabive të binden dhe të nënshtrohen'.

----------


## angmokio

Ku janë të deleguarit dhe udhëheqësit?

Në vërtetimet amerikane dhe bitanike dhe në shkrimet e Xhon Filipit tregohet shumë qartë për çështjet e fshehta në mes vehabitëve dhe Anglisë, Artur Lawri ambasador i Izraelit në Londër në komentin e tij në gazetën 'Tajms' të Londrës në vitin 1964, mbron Hajmin Wajzman i cili ka treguar për vërtetimet e ministrisë së jashtme të Amerikës se ai i ka dhënë ryshfet 20 milionë stërlina angleze udhëheqësve vehabitë në atë kohë që ti përkrahin dhe ndihmojnë në ngritjen e shtetit cionist në Palestinë, duke bërë të ditur se ai që ka dhënë këtë mendim ishte Kolonel Xhon Filipit, (ky ishte udhëheqës i vehabitëve dhe formues i tyre).

Politika e qëndrushme vehabiste

Politika e vahabive asnjëherë nuk ka ndryshuar lidhur me çështjen e Palestinës; duke u kujdesur gjithmonë për kryqtarët dhe çifutët, asnjëherë gjatë historisë së tyre nuk kanë hyrë në ndonjë luftë a kundërshtim. Vehabitet nuk marrin pjesë në asnjë luftë arabe kundër armikut sionist por ata gjithmonë janë drejtuar në kënaqjen e arabëve dhe të korrupsionit për qëllim të rehatisë së armikut.

Përpjekjet për blerjen e gjakut


Me fillimin e luftës në Qershor të vitit 1967, të cilën e filloi regjimi sionist kundër disa tokave arabe me përkrahje dhe mbështetje nga Amerika dhe Evropa, paraqitet udhëheqësi vehabit duke iu drejtuar këtyre shteteve me 6 Qershor: 'O vëllezër, ju kam ardhur nga vëllezërit tuaj amerikanë, anglezë dhe evropianë; ju duani ata dhe ju duan ata juve ...'.

Tregon Shejh Esad Et-Temimi, imam në xhaminë e Kudsit, para humbjes se vitit 1967, se vehabitët i kanë dërguar atij nga Jordani 1 milion dollar që të heshtë në lidhje me çështjen palestineze por ky këtë nuk e kishte bërë.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## angmokio

Pse t'i luftojmë çifutët?

Në vitin 1958 kolonelet e ushtrisë së vehabitëve kanë dërguar leter në Minstrinë e Mbrojtjes duke thënë: 'Anijet izraelite kanë zbritur në pjesën e vehabive të Gjirit (Halixhit) El-Ukbetu, (zbresin anijet ne tokat tona dhe ushtarët izraelitë na provokojnë, bëjnë bartjen e drogës, ua japin disa përsonave të cilët e dërgojnë në vendet e tyre dhe nganjëherë vetë ushtria e bënë këtë punë; kërkojmë leje që t'i sulmojmë (që të hapim zjarrë kundër cionistëve armiqë)'.

Përgjigjja e udhëheqësve të vehabive ishte: 'Nuk ka mundësi që çifutët të tregojnë armiqësi ndaj jush gjersa ju nuk tregoni armiqësi ndaj tyre; çifuti nuk e ka vleren e një plumbi; është nënçmim të shpenzojmë një plumb për ta, e All-llahu në Kur'anin famëlartë thotë: 'I kanë mbyllur duart e tyre (janë bërë koprrac kundër armikut) dhe janë mallkuar '.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## angmokio

Rregullimi me çifutët

Shumë njerëz nuk e dinë të vërtetën e politikës së vehabive saudit dhe të marrëdhënieve të tyre me çifutët dhe cionistët, marrëdhënie këto të shkëlqyera që herët. Kush i dinë festimet e udhëheqësve vehabit e kupton se çfarë marrëdhenie kanë, dhe që shumë kohë kanë bërë përpjekje për rregullim me çifutët qysh para marrëveshjes së 'Kamp Dejvid' në vitin 1979!

Prononcimi i udhëheqësit të vehabive Fejsal Bin Abdulaziz për gazetën 'Vashington Post' në vitin 1969 thotë: 'Vërtetë ne dhe çifutët jemi të bijtë e agjës dhe nuk lejojmë që t'i gjuajmë në deti siç thonë disa, por dëshirojmë të jetojmë në paqe me ta ...'. Më shumë se një herë e ka thënë këtë fjalë po ashtu me 15 Qershor 1975 se 'jemi duke bërë përpjekje të vazhdueshme që ta njohim Izraelin si shtet, por Izraeli duhet ta rregullojë problemin e tij me fqiun e tij dhe ta rregullojë çështjen e tij me palestinezët'.

Kur është pyetur për thënien 'ta rregullojë çështjen e tij me Palestinën', ai ka thënë: 'Izraeli e dinë më mirë punën e tij '.

----------


## angmokio

Fetwatë ligjore

Që nga shtatori i vitit 1982 në Konferencën e quajtur 'Plani arab për barazinë e plotë, drejtësine dhe zgjidhjen e problemit të Lindjes së Mesme' vehabistët fillojnë të japin fetwa për rregullim joushtarak por paqësor me Israelin dhe për vazhdimin e marrëdhënieve në këtë frymë. Nga këto fetva po cekim:
Së pari fetwaja e Shejh Abdulaziz Bin Abdulvehab Bin Baz, i cili e lejon rregullimin dhe jo armiqësinë me çifutët, punën me ta pa marrë parasysh qoftë qetësi të përhershme apo të përkohshme, madje vizitën e Mesxhidi Aksasë e ka cilësuar sunet për muslimanët!. Ndërsa ne besojmë që kjo fetwa nuk delë nga dikush xhahil, por kjo është shërbim në rrugën e rregullimit me çifutët, që një vepër të tillë nëse e veprojnë muslimanët donë të thotë njohje e pushtimit cionist të vendeve të shenjta, po ashtu forcim i ekonomisë pushtuese cioniste.

Çudi edhe më e madhe është që ky dijetar nuk e ka lejuar që të kërkohet apo të merret ndihmë nga Rusia kundër cionistëve, e pas kësaj ka dhënë fetwa për lejimin e hyrjes së çifutëve dhe kristianëve në vendet e shenjta dhe i ka thirrur ai së bashku me ndjekësit e tij në minberet e vendeve të shenjta, madje i kanë quajtur (xhundullah) 'Ushtria e All-llahut', e kjo nuk është tjetër veçse vrasje e fëmijëve, grave dhe pleqëve irakianë, madje lejon edhe vrasjen e irakianëve edhe nëse janë në namaz.

Edhe më trishtuese se kjo është fetwaja e Shejh Nasrudin El-Albanit, e botuar në revistën 'El-Hirs El-Watani', revistë saudite, viti 14, numër 134, Rebiu'l-ahir 1414 h. - tetor 1993, në të cilën thotë: 'Ju bëjë thirrje popullit palestinez që të dalin nga toka palestineze dhe ti'a lënë atë dhe shtëpitë e tyre çifutëve!'. Kështu bëhet e qartë se vehabizmi nuk është ngritur për tjetër qëllim por vetëm që ta shtrembërojë Islamin, dhe t'i bëjë muslimanët të merren me vetveten e tyre dhe t'i largojë nga çdo rrugë që çonë në drejtim të bashkimit të muslimanëve.

Revista 'Menar El-Hadij', në numrin 30, të botuar në muajin Dhul-ka'de të vitit 1415 h., boton fetwanë e Bin Bazit, ish-mufti i Saudisë, në të cilën bën thirrje për rregullim të përhershëm me cionistët pa kurrfarë kushtesh.

Po ashtu, ka botuar fetwanë e Bin Bazit, se lejohet të kërkohet ndihmë nga amerikanët dhe përkrahësit e tyre për luftimin e irakianëve në luftën e dytë në Gji (Halixh) në vitin 1991. Në muajin Maj të vitit 2001 jep fetwanë e tij Abdulaziz Al Eshejh mufti i Saudise duke thënë se shpërthimet të cilat po i bëjnë palestinezët janë vetvrasje.

*Gazeta El-ahbar e Kajros me datën 24.2.1996 boton fetwanë e Sherif Kusamij, emir i vehabitëve në Algjeri, se lejohet dhunimi i vajzave muslimane, me këtë fetwa pasuesit e tij dhunojnë mbi 3000 vajza të cilat janë shfaqur në televizione, duke e llogaritur këtë xhihad, me këtë rast ngriten në protesta mbi 100 mijë gra algjeriane kundër kësaj vepre neveritëse vehabiste.*

----------


## angmokio

Udhëheqësit vehabit dhe ndalimi i duave kundër Jahudive dhe Krishterëve

Gjatë udhëtimit tonë për në haxh me zbritjen tonë në vendet e shenjta në aeroport fillon kontrolli. Ne mendonim se vëllezërit tanë mendojnë se mos jemi nga ata që bëjnë trafikimin e narkotikëve, por zyrtarët na bëjnë me dije kontrolli ka lidhje me librin e quajtur 'Rregullat e Islamit', i cili është në listen e zezë dhe ndalohet hyrja e atij libri në Saudi; sipas tyre ky libër përmban fyerje të ndryshme. Ne u munduam t'u tregojmë se libri përmban fjalë dhe mendime nga të gjitha medhhebet por ishte e kotë; duhej të digjej ky libër sepse ky libër është një nga 5 librat që është në listen e zezë ishte përgjigjja. Po ashtu, ishte i ndaluar libri tjetër i dijetarit Es-Salimij 'Derdhja e mundit në ndryshim nga të Krishterët dhe Jahuditë'.

Ne themi se vehabizmi është formuar nga anglezët dhe qëllimi kryesor i tij është shkatërrimi i Islamit nga brenda, nënshtrimi ndaj çifutëve dhe kristianëve. Kjo kuptohet qartë nga lejimi i tyre i derdhjes së gjakut të muslimanëve dhe përvetësimi i pasurisë së muslimanëve, vrasja e njerëzve të pafajshëm pa kurrfarë mëkati.

Si është e mundur që vehabitët t'i ringjallin të gjitha këto mendime shkatërruese dhe demtuese për muslimanët (lejimin e gjakut të muslimanëve) e të cilat islami i kishte shuar para qindra viteve dhe e kishte ndaluar derdhjen e gjakut të muslimanit, tani këta i vënë në jetë mendimet paraislame shkatërruese, që edhe një nga mendimet e tyre të dëmëshme shkatërruese është edhe mendimi dhe bindja e tyre se Zjarri i xhehennemit do të shuhet dhe do të dalin mushrikët nga ai.

Tani po paraqesim ndalimin e tyre që u'a kanë bërë të gjithë imamëve që të mos bëjnë dua kundër jahudive dhe të krishterëve,me qëllim që të ndalohet çdo gjë që i bën jahudit dhe të krishterët të mos ndjehen rehat duke ndaluar edhe fjalët dhe qdo shprehje kundër tryre,(ah sikur të merreshin vendime për ndërprerjen dhe ndalimin e fjalëve fyese kundër muslimanëve dhe dijetarëve islam).

Vendimi i datës 13.5.1409 h. nga Ministria e Haxhit dhe Vakëfeve me numrin 3719 të Vendimit, në vendim shkruan: '...kemi vërejtur te disa imamë se hytbet e tyre përmbajnë dua për shkatërrim dhe të ngjashme me këtë kundër çifutëve dhe të kristianëve dhe grupeve të tjera fetare, edhe duke i përmendur shtetet me emra, e kjo nuk është në pajtim me atë si na ka udhëzuar Kur'ani i madhërueshëm'.

Kjo është akideja e vehabive e cila bën thirrje për dashurinë për armiqët e All-llahut xh.sh. dhe mbrojtjen e tyre, ndërsa vrasjen e muslimanëve madje edhe në vendet e shenjta. Tani na duhet të cekim thënien e emirit të vehabive në Nexhd në letrën e tij drejtuar përfaqësuesit anglez Sër Bersi Kuks, me rastin e pushtimit anglez të Basrës dhe daljes së saj nga duart e muslimanëve.

Në këtë letër shkruan: 'Zotriu im Bersi Kuks, përfaqësues i Britanisë së Madhe, gjithmonë të zgjasë triumfi i saj.... hyrja e ushtrisë suaj madhështore angleze në Irak është fitore e madhe për muslimanët dhe triumf i madh për ne ... nënshtrimi jonë dhe shërbimi jonë do të jetë për Britaninë e Madhe dhe dashuria jonë për ju do të jetë deri në pa fundësi', kjo është e vërteta e hidhur, o ju vëllezër të dashur muslimanë, të cilëve ju ka rënë në kokë thirrja e vehabive për mos lexim dhe as shikim të ndonjë libri islam që nuk përshtatet me menhexhin e tyre.

----------


## angmokio

*Vehabizmi, prodhim i çifutëve dhe i kristianëve*

Për një musliman është vështirë të paramendojë një mjekërgjatë, i rënë në dy gjunjë, duke qajtur në Meke, ndërsa është prodhim i çifutëve dhe kristianëve. Por, e vërteta është e hidhur. Po këtë e themi me besim shumë të thellë se kështu është e vërteta, sepse do të sjellim argumente të bollshme dhe bindëse për këtë.

Vehabitet i kanë kushtuar kujdes të madhë besimit për personifikimin e All-llahut xh.sh., duke i dhënë formë Atij e kjo është besim i qartë kristian, që e ka ujitur Ibni Tejmije nga librat e përkthyera nga kristianët, sepse vendi i tij ishte HARANI, qendër e njohur e përkthimit të librave grekë. Ulematë e Shamit e kanë cilësuar Ibni Tejmijen, duke i thënë se është në humbje për besimin e prishur të tij dhe e kanë burgosur në burgun e njohur El-Kalea në Damask deri në vdekje, ndërsa këtë ide, të drejtuar nga mushrikët, e ka ringjallur Muhamed Bin Abdulvehab. Ky besim është përhapur me shpatë në Xheziren arabe, duke e lejuar gjakun dhe pasurinë e muslimanëve.

Muhammed bin Abdulvehab kur kthehet nga Basra, ai kthehet me një grup kristianësh dhe çifutësh. Kur pyetet nga njerëzit kush janë këta, ai thotë: "se janë robër që i kam blerë".

Në të vërtetë, ata ishin mësuesit e tij kristiano-çifut; ata kishin ardhur për t'u qetësuar se Abdulvehabi po shkonte me hapat qe ia kishin vizatuar ata që të sundojë kundër Xhihadit, gjë e cila e kishte shkatërruar Anglinë në luftën në Indi nga musliamanët duke bërë xhihad atje. Asnjë luftë nuk ështe shënuar se e kanë bërë vehabitet kundër çifutëve ose të kristianëve, ndërsa sa i përket luftrave kundër muslimanëve duke filluar nga Meka, Medineja e ndritshme, Katari, Kuvajti, Omani, Basra dhe Shami, të gjitha e kanë provuar mizorinë vehabite dhe madje krenohen me këtë në historinë e tyre në librat e tyre sikur në librin 'Unwan el-mexhd fi tarihi Nexhdi', me autor Osman bin Besher En-Nexhdij.

Vehabitët i kanë rënë në gjunje kristianëve dhe udhëheqësave të tyre si Mister Hamfer, pastaj Kapiten Shekspir, i cili u vra në luftën që e bënë vehabitët kundër Er-Rreshidit në vitin 1915, e këtë e trashëgoi Xhon Filipi, të cilin vehabitët e quajtën 'Esh-Shejh Abdullah Filip'!

Shteti Osman ishte shumë i vendosur kundër të kristianëve dhe çifutëve dhe duke bërë përpjekje për të shuajtur fitnet në vitin 1914, bën njohjen e udhëheqjes së tyre në Nexhd, por kur kërkon Enver Pasha në emër të shtetit turk, duke u bazuar në marrëveshjen e mëhershme që ti vijnë në ndihmë vehabitët kundër Anglisë në mbrojtje të Basrës ata i përgjigjen: jemi të zënë me luftimin kundër Ibni Reshidit!!! Këtë e bënë të ditur edhe Ministria e Indisë Angleze, me datën 31 Kanun Eth-thani 1915, duke e përshendetur dhe falënderuar vehabizmin për zënien e tyre me Bin Reshidin dhe pengimin e fitores së Osmanëve.

Po ushtria Vehabite ka ushtruar çdo herë për luftë nga Ministria e ushtrimeve në Indi, sikur që Xhon Filipi i jep Emirit të vehabive Abdulaziz Al Seud një shumë të madhe prej sterlinave dhe Rijaleve Marja Tereza, e ndihma vjetore për vehabitet ka arritur në 100 mijë rijalë për përgaditjen e fiseve kundër Bin Reshidit. Po ashtu, Anglia ka shpërndarë armë. Kur fillon lufta, Xhon Filipi e ndjekë luftën nga një kullë aty afër nga frika se po vritet si paraardhësi i tij Shekspiri, madje nganjëherë plaçkitjet e tyre kan vënë në vështirësi qeverinë angleze që në vitin 1817 kërkon nga vehabitët t'u kthehet njerëzve ajo çka e kanë plaçkitur e ata udhëheqësit vehabit i përgjigjen: 'Si po kërkon nga ne ta kthejmë atë çka e kemi fituar nga armiqtë tanë në Xhide, në Shahra, në Elmekla, Maskat, Basra dhe nga populli persian, pasues të Seid Bin Sultan! Vërtetë ata janë armiqët tanë dhe do t'i vrasim ku do që të jenë, në zbatim të ligjeve të Allahut, Allahu Ekber'. Kështu shumë qartë thotë: 'muslimanët, armiqtë e mi, e kristianët evlijatë e mi'.

Për të treguar edhe mëqartë armiqësinë e vehabitëve kundër muslimanëve po cekim shkresën drejtuar nga Emiri i tyre (vehabitëve) në vitin 1810 qeverisë Britanike në Indi në të cilë emiri i vehabitëve shkruan : 'Shkaktar i armiqësive në mes meje dhe atyre që e quajnë veten muslimanë është largimi i tyre nga Libri i Krijuesit dhe refuzimi i tyre që të veprojnë sipas traditës së Pejgamberit a.s.. Nuk do të bëj luftë kundër grupeve të tjera dhe nuk do të përkrahi askend që është kundër jush dhe në këto kushte ju lajmëroj se nuk do të më interesoj bregdeti; ai është i juaji e unë i kam ndaluar pasuesit e Muhamedit nga çdo vepër që cenon anijet tuaja'.

Po, ky është vehabizmi, vrasja e muslimanit dhe ndihma për kristianët; kjo është ajo që e kanë dashur kristianët me formimin e këtij drejtimi, grupi të ndytë,shumë qartë e cek se ka armiqësi duke thënë 'shkaktar i armiqësive' e që me këtë shprehje tregon dhe thotë për veten e tij se une jam armik i muslimanve.

Nuk ju ka mjaftuar vetem kaq, por e kanë mbyllur bregdetin për muslimanët për ushqime e ndihma. Kjo qartë shihet në letrën drejtuar britanezëve në Basra ku thuhet: 'Vërtetë e dini që me parë se ne ju nderojmë ju dhe çdo kend që është me ju dhe mbështetet në ju. Nuk do të ju ndodhë asnjë mundim apo e keqe sado e vogël të jetë nga pasuesit e mi, por në kompenzim të kësaj ju duhet juve ta mbyllni bregdetin për armiqtë e mi'.

Kjo që u tha më lartë ishte në fillim të përhapjes së tyre, ndësa më vonë e deri në kohën tonë tani dijetarët e tyre e kanë lejuar që çifutët dhe kristianët të hyjnë në tokat e shenjta dhe t'i vrasin irakianët muslimanë, madje udhëheqësi i vehabitëve ka dhënë fetwan që lejohet vrasja e irakianëve, qoftë edhe në namaz ; a nuk ka menduar se ka lejuar vrasjen e muslimanëve atëherë kur janë më së afërmi me All-llahun xh.sh..

Muslimanë të dashur, vehabitët u janë nënshtruar kristianëve dhe çifutëve plotësish duke zbatuar urdhërat e tyre në përpikëri edhe më e rrezikshme se kjo është fakti se ata identifikojnë veten e tyre me dukjet e jashtme dhe duke paraqitur para njerëzimit konse takwallëkun e lartë të tyre ndërsa në mendjet e tyre nuk ka asgjë përveq vrasje të muslimanëve,kështu në vitin 1210 h kan sulmuar AHSAN sikur tregon historiani i tyre Ibni Besher kur lavdërohet me masakrat e tyre atje.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## angmokio

Si arritën vehabitet ta pushtojnë AHSAN?

Pas sulmit vehabit ndaj AHSAS dhe vrasjes se Bin Reshid në vitin 1906 vehabitët kërkojnë nga anglezët ndihmë dhe leje nga Kapiten Perdo për sulm dhe pushtim por ai nuk ju jep leje, nuk iu përgjigjen kërkesës së tyre, pastaj kërkojnë prap në vitin 1911 nga Diksoni në Kuwajt por as ai nuk iu përgjigjet sepse nuk kishte ardhur momenti i duhur për anglezët. Kjo dëshira e tyre plotësohet me 13 prill 1913. Në këtë çështje duhet shikuar dy gjëra:

1. Udhëheqësit: Kush ishin udhëheqësit e ushtrisë dhe të sulmit? 'Ata ishin kristianët, anglezët Lejtshman dhe Semhan', dhe
2. Armët: 'Armët ishin nga anglezët po ashtu armë moderne të asaj kohe pushkët EM 11'.

Po këtu duhet të bëjmë të qartë se kush ishte udhëheqës i sigurimit të vehabitëve? Në mbledhjen e emirëve dhe udhëheqësve të vehabitëve sundues i Ahsas u caktua familja Al-Xhalva, e njohur për krimet në atë vend dhe për vrasjet e pamëshirëshme, torturat në burgun e njohur El-Abid, në të cilin edhe janë varrosur të gjallë banorët e Ahsas. Duhet të përmendim se ai i cili e morri postin udhëheqës në administraten e Sigurisë në vendet vehabite ishte çifut, që kishte shërbyer në shërbimin sekret anglez në Irak e ai quhet Mehdibok, por normalisht pasi i është bindur 'Shejh' Xhon Filipit.


Provat:

Në librin numër 2139 të administratës së sigurisë angleze, tregohet se ka arritur letër nga zëvendësi i mbretit në Indi e cila u është drejtuar vehabitëve për bashkpunim në largimin e turqëve nga Basra, me qëllim që basra t'i dorëzohet qeverisë induse nën sundimin anglez.

Ndërsa letra e dërguar nga udhëheqësi vehabit për Bersi Kuks më datë 13 Qershor 1913, në të cilën e falënderon shumë, në letër thuhet: 'Duke shikuar në ndjenjat e mia miqësore që kam për ju, dua që marrëdhëniet e mia me ju të jenë sikur me paraardhësit e mi'. Këtë e ka vërtetuar edhe ambasadori anglez në Stamboll në letrën të cilën ia ka dërguar ministria e jashtme, në të cilën thuhet se udhëheqësi i vehabitëve Abdulaziz Al- Seudi 'E nderon dhe e respekton qëndrimin tonë në Halixh, po ashtu se ai atje vepron ashtu si ne i themi'.

Që të qartësohet më mirë për lexuesin se prodhim i kujt dhe në shërbim të kujt është vehabizmi, patjeter duhet që të diskutohen edhe disa pika shumë me rëndësi në akiden e tyre, në librat e tyre dhe të ulemave të tyre, tek të cilët mbështeten, pika të cilat janë pothuajse kushte të besimit, dhe ai që i zbaton këto pika dhe ecën në përputhje me to është nga mesi i vehabitëve apo ai që dëshiron të jet vehabit duhet ti vëj në jetë këto pika (rregulla) apo më mirë të themi shtyllat e besimit të tyre , gjatë sqarimit dhe komentimit të këtyre pikave patjetër se duhet për çdo njërën pikë argument dhe shembull nga librat dhe shkrimet e dijetarëve të tyre. Pikat që do të përmenden më poshtë pothuajse për çdo njërën do sjellim shembuj dhe argumente,i kemi emëruar: Akideja Vehabite.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## angmokio

*Akideja (çështjet e besimit) vehabite*

Keta jane faktet me interesante qe cilido Musliman duhet ti lexoje nje e nga nje...........

*1. Urrejtja e Muslimanëve.*

Kur'ani i madhëruar flet në shumë ajete në lidhje me urrejtjen ndaj mushrikëve dhe armiqëve, të cilët i kanë larguar muslimanët nga shtëpite e tyre, i kanë torturuar, i kanë vrarë për shkak se ata kanë zgjedhur fe tjetër nga ajo në të cilën ishin gjyshërit e tyre. Në lidhje me këtë flasin ajetet në vijim: sureja El-Bekare 217; Et-Tewbe 8, 15, 23, 24, El-Enfal 30, 38, 40, El-Muxhadele 20, 22, El-Mumtehinetu 8, 9. Urrejtja në këto ajete përmendet kur ekziston armiqësia dhe padrejtësia (dhulmi). Komentimi i këtyre ajeteve është se nëse nuk ekziston kurrfarë armiqësie dhe kurrfarë padrejtësie nuk ka vend urrejtja, kurse lufta është për shkak të largimit të armiqësisë dhe padrejtësisë dhe jo armiqësi me muslimanët siç flasin ajetet e sures El-Bekare 190 dhe 194, për joarmiqësi me muslimanët, ndërsa Muhamed Bin Abdulvehab mushrik i quan muslimanët të cilët nuk shkojnë sipas mendimit të tij (në librat e tij 'Keshf'ush-shubehat' dhe në librin 'Risaletu tefsir kelimet'ut-Tewhid').


*2. Tekfiri (akuzimi për mosbesim) i muslimanëve*

Kjo qështje akuzimi për msbesim ndaj muslimanëve ishte shum prezent ne mesin e tyre dhe ishte një qështje shum me rëndësi për arsyetimin e sulmeve dhe krimeve të tyre kundër musliamanëve.
Madje Muhamed bin Abdulvehab i ka akuzuar njerëzit të cilët jetonin në atë kohë për mosbesim, madje duke menduar se mosbesimi i njrëzve që jetonin në kohën kur ai vepronte dhe përhapëte mendimet e tij ishte më i madh më i rëndë se mosbesimi i njerëzve para islamit,në lidhje me këtë thotë: 'Vërtetë shirku (të bërit shok Allahut) i xhahilëve të hershëm (i popujve para islamit ) është më i lehtë se shirku i njerëzve të kohës së tij për dy arsye'.

E para: 'të parët (popujt para islamit ) nuk i kanë bërë shok Allahut dhe nuk iu kanë lutur melaikeve as evlijave dhe as idhujve përveç kur kanë qenë të lirë ( ky mendon se ata kur ishin jo në vështirësi i besonin idhujve )'. Ndërsa kur ishin në vështirësi i besonin All-llahut.

Arsyeja e dytë: 'të parët paraislamikët i kanë besuar përveç Allahut edhe gurëve e jo pejgamberëve, pemëve e jo melaikeve e kjo është më e lehtë sepse pemët dhe gurët janë të nënshtruara ndaj Allahut dhe nuk i bëjnë mëkate, e ndërsa njerëzit në kohën tonë iu besojnë dhe ju luten përveç Allahut njerëzve më të prishur' (kjo thënie gjendet në librat e Muhammed ibn Abdulvvehabit 'Keshf'ush-shubehat' faqe 10, 'Risaletu tefsir kelimetu-t-tewhid' faqe 35, 'Risaletu erbea kawaid li'd-din' faqe 39).

Ndërsa në librin 'Ed-Din'ul-halis', autor i librit Muhamed Siddik Hasan El-Fetuh, vëllimi i parë faqe 140, botim i shtëpisë botuese 'Daru'l-kutub El-Ilmije', Bejrut, thuhet se: 'që të katër medhhebet kanë bërë kufër dhe llogarisin se kufri i mushrikëve kurejsh është më i lehtë se pasimi i katër medhhebeve'.

Madje, kanë shkuar edhe më larg dhe kanë shtuar edhe më tepër armiqësinë ndaj muslimanëve duke shkruar po në këtë libër, në faqe 160, se nëna e njerëzimit, Hava ishte mushrike dhe duke i llogaritur se i gjithë njerëzimi janë 'evlad'uz-zina' (fëmijë jashtë martese'.

Në sherhun e El-Buhariut, pjesa e dytë, boton 'Dar'ul-Ma'rifeh', Bejrut, faqe 95, Abdulaziz Bin Baz e akuzon për kufër sahabiun e ndershëm Bilal bin El-Harith El-Mezenij, sepse e ka vizituar varrin e Pejgamberit a.s.. Madje edhe shejhu i këtij Ibni Tejmije në librin 'Iktidae Essirata Elmustekiim' ( - اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم - ) boton 'Dar'ul-Marife', Bejrut, faqe 390, akuzon për mosbesim edhe Abdullah bin Omerin r.a..

Po ashtu, në librin 'Feth'ul-Mexhid Sherh Kitab'ut-tewhid', me autor Abdurrahman bin Hasan bin Muhamed bin Abdulvehab, libër të cilin e ka rishikuar Bin Baz dhe në faqe 190 akuzon për kufër ehlussunetin në Sham, në Xheziren Arabe, Hixhaz, Irak, Egjipt, duke thënë se: 'banorët e Shamit adhurojnë Ibni Arabiun, banorët e Egjiptit adhurojnë El-Bedewiun, banorët e Irakut adhurojnë Xhejlaniun, ndërsa banorët e Hixhazit e Jemenit adhurojnë pemët, gurët dhe varrezat'.

Kurse Muhamed Bin Salih El-Uthejmin, në librin 'Likau elbab el-meftuh' faqe 42, boton 'Dar'ul-Watan', Rijad, akuzon Imam Newewiun dhe El-Hafidh Bin Haxherin për dalal (humbje), duke thënë: 'Ata dy nuk janë nga ehlussuneti dhe el-xhemaati'.

Po ashtu, vehabitet akuzojnë për mosbesim banorët e Dubait vetëm pse nuk thonë si vehabitët, nuk i përcaktojnë All-llahut vend dhe anë, madje në lidhje me këtë në librin 'Ixhmau Ehl'us-suneti En-Nebewijjeti ala tekfiri el-mutaletu el-xhehmijjeh' në faqe 101, 102, 124, 125, thuhet se: 'ata janë qentë e xhehennemit'.

Vazhdon......

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## angmokio

*Akideja (çështjet e besimit) vehabite*


*3. Lejimi i gjakut të muslimanëve, pasurisë së tyre dhe grave të tyre*

Vehabitët kan lejuar që muslimanët të vriten të plaqkitet pasuria e tyre me arsyetimin se janë mosbesimtar apo shpikës të risive dhe lejohet luftimi i tyre.
Në librin 'Risaletu sitte mevadia', nga Muhamed Bin Abdulhvehab, faqe 31, 32, thuhet kështu: 'Duhet ta dini se pabesimtarët të cilët i ka luftuar Pejgamberi a.s. kanë besuar se Allahu është krijues, furnizues është ai që jep jetërat dhe merr jetërat.... edhe kjo nuk i ka bërë të jenë muslimanë', po ashtu në lidhje me këtë shkruan në të njëjtin vend: 'Vërtetë Pejgamberi a.s. është paraqitur në mesin e njerëzve me besime të ndryshme, i ka luftuar ata pa bërë kurrfarë dallimi në mes tyre', me këtë ka për qëllim të thotë se besimi i atyre që i ka luftuar pejgamberi a.s. ka qenë më i madh se i njerëzve që kan jetuar në kohë e pushtimeve të tij dhe me gjithë atë i ka luftuar pejgamberi a.s. e si mos ti luftojmë ne tani ata që kan besimin më të dobët dhe janë mushrik e bidatgji sipas tijë.


*4. Lejimi i haramit, ndalimi i hallallit dhe ekstremizmi në vendime*

Këtu duhet përmendur çështjen e duhanit që lidhet me atë kohë kur janë dhënë këto vendime. Deri aty ka shkuar çështja që ai që ka pirë duhan është vrarë me urdhër të vehabitëve dhe mbretit Abdulaziz, ndërsa vetë Abdulazizi kur ka pushtuar Xhiden ia ka obliguar vetes pirjen e duhanit,kur është pushtuar Xhideja Abdulaziz ka urdhëruar djegien e të gjithë duhanit që gjindet në depot e Xhides ndërsa kur është njoftuar se vlera e atij duhani kap shifrën 100 Mijë funta është habitur dhe ka lejuar për tregëtarët e hixhazit të bëhet shitja e tij, kështu kan vazhduar në pirjen e duhanit banorët e Xhides për vëllezërit e tyre në Nexhd. (Xhelal Kishk libri 'Esseudije velhal Elislamij' faqe 721,722).

Pas luftës së dytë në Gji në vitin 1991 shfaqet problemi i ndalimit të lejes për vozitje për gratë Saudite, ndërsa lejohet për gratë e huaja të vozitin brenda Saudisë me lejen e dijetarëve vehabitë, ndërsa në Shtator të vitit 2004 problemi i lejimit të femrës që të marrë pjesë në zgjedhjet shtetërore apo moslejimin?!. Këtu kuptojmë se ekstremizmi, ndalimet, mosmëshira kanë të bëjnë me muslimanët ndërsa me jomuslimanët ata tregohen të mëshirëshëm, tolerant dhe falës.!

Po ashtu, duhet përmendur çështjen e duhanit që ishte i ndaluar, normal për të pafuqishmit dhe për muslimanët, ndërsa vetë Abdulaaziz i jepë hedije një kuti duhan Diksonit, udhëheqësit politik anglez në Kuwajt, si rezultat i vizitës së tij në Ahsae në vitin 1919.

*
5. Ajetet e Kur'anit që kanë të bëjnë me pabesimtarët i zbatojnë për besimtarët*

Transmeton Buhariu nga Ibni Omeri, i cili duke i përshkruar havarixhët ka thënë: 'Vërtetë ajetet të cilat kanë zbitur për pabesimtarët ata i kanë bërë për besimtarët'.

Transmetohet nga Ibni Abbasi se ka thënë: 'Mos u bëni si havarixhët, i komentojnë ajetet e Kur'anit për ehl'ul-kibleti, ndërsa ata kanë zbritur për ehl'ul-kitabët dhe mushrikët, kanë vepruar me to dhe e kanë lejuar gjakun dhe pasuritë (e muslimanëve)'.

Mund të lexosh në librat e tyre për ajetet të cilat kanë zbritur për idhujt dhe adhuruesit e tyre, kurse idhujt i bëjnë sikur të jenë pejgamberët dhe njerëzit e sinqertë që kanë vdekur.

Nga ajetet të cilat flasin për mushrikët dhe idhujt kurse i kanë zbatuar për muslimanët janë: El-Araf 194; Junus 18; El-Haxh 73.

Vazhdon.........

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## angmokio

*6. Urrejtja ndaj Pejgamberit a.s..*

Një nga qështjet që dominon në librat dhe mendimet e tyre është edhe urrejtja ndaj pejgamberit a.s.,kjo tregohet nga ndalesat dhe shkrimet e tyre në librat e tyre duke bërë përpjekja për largim sa më shum nga gjërat dhe veprimet që bëjnë të përkujtohet pejgamberi a.s. dhe të ketë besimtari dashuri edhe me të madhe për pejgamberin a.s. dhe zbatim të sunetit të tij.

a). Vehabitët e konsiderojnë diqka shum të keqe dhe të urrejtur po qese njerëzit tubohen që ta përkujtojnë pejgamberin a.s., vehabitët mundohen të gjejnë ndonjë argument ekziston apo nuk ekziston ky argument vetëm e vetëm të vërtetojnë se kjo është gjë e urrejtur,si thotë Abdul Aziz bin Baz në librin e tij : 'Fetava Muhimetu' (faqe 45) se këtë gjë duhet larguar me dor d.m.th. me forcë, ndërsa në librin 'Sijanetu Elinsan'(faqe 233) gati sa nuk i ka konsideruar pabesimtar ata që festojnë ditlindjen e Pejgamberit a.s., 'ndërsa qudi është se e kan lejuar për vetën e tyre që të tubohen e ta mësojnë Siren e Muhamed Bin Abdulvehabit me rastin e kalimit të kaq viteve të tij apo për rastin e ditlindjes së tij apo vdekjes së tij, dhe në shum konferenca e tubime për festime të tilla shpenzojnë pasuri të shumta' (shiko librin 'Hadha Validi' faqe 123), 'po ashtu festojnë edhe me rastin e uljes së mbretit në karrigen e mbretëris në muajnin tetor!'.

*Një nga dijetarët e tyre Ebu Bekir Elxhezairij thotë : 'Vërtetë kafsha që therret për ushqimin e njerëzve për ditën e lindjes është më haram se Derri' (libri 'Elmekalat Essunijjetu' nga Shejh Abdullah Elhererij faqe 319).* Kurse Shejhu i tyre Ibni Tejmije nuk e ndalon festimin e ditlindjes së pejgamberit a.s. në librin e tij 'Iktidae Essirata Elmustekim' faqe 294, 297 thotë kështu : '...kështu disa festime që i veprojnë njerëzit me përjashtim të festimit të krishterëve për ditlindjen e Isait a.s., kurse dashurija për Pejgamberin a.s. dhe madhërimin e tij, All-llahu do ti shpërblej për këtë dashuri dhe për këtë mund që po e shpenzon dhe jo për risi'(nuk konsiderohet risi) ,pastaj thotë: 'madhërimi i ditlindjes dhe festimi i saj që po e bëjnë njerëzit, për këtë ka shpërblim të madh për shkak të nijetit të mir,dhe madhërimit për Pejgamberin a.s.'.

b). Iu pengon shum dhe e konsiderojnë si diqka shum të urrejtur gjithashtu përkujtimin e hixhretit të Pejgamberit a.s. apo natën e Isras dhe Miraxhit ose natën e Bedrit apo natën e Kadrit, këtë e konsiderojnë risi e cila të largon nga feja .

c). Iu pengon po ashtu nëse dikush sipas tyre e tepron në salavatet ndaj Pejgamberit a.s. dhe fjalëve lavdëruese për të, ndërsa për (shujuhët) dijetarët e tyre nuk iu pengon përdorimi i shprehjeve 'madhëria juaj' 'zotriu ynë', me qenëse ka shum pika të ketij lloji po mjaftohemi vetëm me përmendjen shkurtazi të tyre,e përmendin pejgamberin a.s. vetëm me emër pa salavate ,ndalojnë salavatet për Pejgamberin a.s. pas ezanit madje tregohet nga historianët e tyre se M.Bin Abdulvehab ka vrarë një muezin të verbër për shkak të salavatit për Pejgamberin a.s. pas Ezanit.

Në lidhje me këtë Essejid Elemin në librin e tij 'Keshfu Elirtijab' në faqe 127 botimi i dytë dhe në faqe 230 tregohet në përmbledhje se: Muhamed Bin Abdulvehab thotë për Pejgamberin a.s.: 'ai ishte vetëm një postier', madje disa nga ndjekësit e tij thonë : 'shkopi im është më i vlefshëm se Muhamedi a.s., sepse shkopi im më sjell dobi siq është mbytja e gjarpërit në rrugë ndërsa Muhamedi a.s. ka vdekur dhe nuk ka kurfarr dobie nga ai, ai ka qenë vetëm një postier'.

Vazhdon..........

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ramazan_it

> Ramazan , te gjitha keto qe kam sjell me siper jane fakte te dokumentuara. 
> 
> Une e kuptoj llogjiken tende , ti je i indoktrinuar me mesimet wehabiste dhe eshte e veshtire te heqesh dore prej tyre.
> 
> Une jam musliman qe e shikoj Islamin me sy real , perdor llogjiken ne cdo hap qe marr duke marre parasysh Kuranin , Hadithin dhe cdo mesim prej secilit dijetar.
> 
> Ndryshimi i wehabisteve qe ti i mbron eshte se ata diferencojne mes dijetareve Islam. Dijetar te medhenj si Hanefi p.sh ne syrin e Wehabisteve eshte nje bidatci, e kjo eshte vertete per te qare.
> 
> *Une nuk do ta harroj kurre kur nje wehabi shikon nje vellain tone Musliman tek po  falej dhe duart i kish te idhur poshte kerthizes , e ai shkoi i bertiti sikur kish vrare njeri, ske turp i thote tek k*ri i vendos duart ne namaz?*


Prap po çuditem me ty vëllai, se ti paske parë një ndodhije dhe hajde bummm këtu do ta sjell nji çarshaf me rena të gazetave të armiqve të Islamit. Po mirë na e sjell në pika çdo çështje që është e kundërt me Islamin dhe argumentuar me KurÇan dhe Sunnet sipas Dijetarëve dhe ta sqarojmë inshAll-llah atë. Por kjo reagim i yt është diçka absurde, sepse i përngjan disi sikurse atyre devijuesve ( shijat, sufistët, bektashijtë, dhe grupet e tjera ) se ata e kundërshtojnë në çfardo mënyre që ta përdorin këtë termin si VEHABIJT si e si që ata të janë rahat në Kufrin dhe Bidatet e tyre. Këtë gjë a nuk e kupton ti vëllai, apo nuk don me e kuptu?!!!

Llogjika personale në Islam përdoret vetëm se në çështje të ndërlikuar ( në FIKH ), por kur fitet për gjërat bazë ( Teuhid dhe Akide ), të më falësh se aty dështon krejt.

Selamun alejkum.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## angmokio

> Prap po çuditem me ty vëllai, se ti paske parë një ndodhije dhe hajde bummm këtu do ta sjell nji çarshaf me rena të gazetave të armiqve të Islamit. Po mirë na e sjell në pika çdo çështje që është e kundërt me Islamin dhe argumentuar me KurÇan dhe Sunnet sipas Dijetarëve dhe ta sqarojmë inshAll-llah atë. Por kjo reagim i yt është diçka absurde, sepse i përngjan disi sikurse atyre devijuesve ( shijat, sufistët, bektashijtë, dhe grupet e tjera ) se ata e kundërshtojnë në çfardo mënyre që ta përdorin këtë termin si VEHABIJT si e si që ata të janë rahat në Kufrin dhe Bidatet e tyre. Këtë gjë a nuk e kupton ti vëllai, apo nuk don me e kuptu?!!!
> 
> Llogjika personale në Islam përdoret vetëm se në çështje të ndërlikuar ( në FIKH ), por kur fitet për gjërat bazë ( Teuhid dhe Akide ), të më falësh se aty dështon krejt.
> 
> Selamun alejkum.


Alejkum Selam.

Vellai im ne Islam, sikur te beje komente pa lidhje do ishte mire ti lexoje njehere keto qe kam shkruajtur dhe me pas me thuaj cka shikon te padrejte me siper.

Une te premtoj qe nese ti je i zoti te me bindesh qe keto me siper jane genjeshtra po te betohem per Allah qe une do kerkoj pendim tek Allahu xh.sh.

E verteta djeg i nderuar Ramazan por zjarri i Xhehenemit djeg me teper.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## angmokio

*7. Urrejtja e Ehlubejtit (familjes se Pejgamberit a.s.).*

Kur'ani i madhërishëm tregon në shum ajete për vlerën dhe pozitën e ehlubejtit, siq është ajeti 33 i Sures Ahzab, po ashtu hadithi 2424 në Sahihu Muslim,në Sunen Tirmidhi hadithi 3205, Sahihu Muslim hadithi 2408, në Sunen Trimidhi hadithi 3788, në Msnedin e Imam Ahmedit 3/17.

Sa i përket urrejtjes për Ehlubejtin kjo tregohet nga 'Shejh' Ibni Tejmije në librin 'Minhaxh Essuneti' vëllimi 3 faqe 269 thotë: Mendimi për dhënjen përparësi Ali Rresul është një gjurmë e xhahilijetit siq ishte më herët dhënja përparësi familjeve të kryetarëve (udheheqesve)!, ndërsa në lidhje me hadithin e Pejgamberit a.s.: 'O zoti im këta janë Ehlu bejti largoje nga ta papastërtinë dhe pastroi ata' Ibni Tejmije në lidhje me këtë thotë në librin 'Minhaxh Essuneti' vëllimi 3 faqe 117: 'Kjo nuk është asgjë tjetër veqse dëshirë dhe lutje Allahut që ti pastroj dhe nuk do të thotë se në të vërtetë i ka pastruar'.

Madje Shejhu ka shkruar libër për vlerën e Muavijes dhe Jezidit ,dhe në librin 'Resu Elhusejn' faqe 207 thotë: 'Vërtetë Jezidi nuk ka qenë i pajtimit në vrasjen e Husejnit, madje ai ka shprehur keqardhje për vrasjen e tij', madje ka shkruar libër për vleren e jezidit për të cilin nuk tregohet asnjë vlerë.

Transmeton Elhafidh Ibni Haxher Elaskalani në 'Edderer Elkamine' vëllimi 1 faqe 114 se Ibni Tejmije 'e ka bërë Aliun r.a. gabimtar në gjashtëmbëdhjet qështje në të cilat Aliu r.a. ka vepruar në kundërshtim me Kur'anin', për këtë ulemat e islamit e kanë quajtur munafik Ibni Tejmijen dhe po ashtu për thënjen e Ibni Tejmijes se: 'Aliu r.a. është vrarë për shkak të udhëheqjes (për pushtet) dhe jo për fe'.

Vazhdon..............

----------


## angmokio

*8. Urrejtja ndaj sahabëve të ndershëm*

Urrejtja dhe fjalët e këqija shprehen në shumë vende dhe në shumë libra madje akuzime që as mendja nuk mund t'i pranojë, akuzim për mosbesim madje. ...

Në lidhje me këtë udhëheqësi në dukje i vehabizmit thotë: 'Vërtetë ka pasur grupe nga sahabet që kanë luftuar me Pejgamberin a.s., janë falur me të, kanë dhënë zekatin, kanë agjëruar dhe kanë bërë haxhin, megjithatë edhe pse i kanë pasur të gjitha këto kanë qenë pabesimtarë (kufarë), larg nga Islami' (Libri 'Err-rresail El-ilmije Ettisa', Muhamed bin Abdulvehab, pastaj 'Risaletu Keshfu Eshubehat', faqe 120, botim i vitit 1957).

Sahabiun e ndershëm Abdullah bin Amrin e akuzojnë për mosbesim, kufër në librin 'Fetava Muhimmetu' faqe 111, me autor Abdulaziz bin Baz.

Sahabiun e ndershëm Bilal bin El-Harith El-Mezeniun e akuzojnë për kufër po ashtu (kjo në komentimin e 'Fet'hu'l-Bari', botim i shtëpisë botuese 'Errejan li turath', vëllimi 2, faqe 575).

Po ashtu, Sahabiun e ndershëm Abdullah Bin Omer r.a. e akuzojnë për mosbesim se ka thënë: 'O Muhamed (Ja Muhammed)' (transmeton Buhariu në librin e tij 'El-edeb El-mufred') dhe vehabitët thonë se kush thotë 'O Muhamed', ka bërë kufër dhe lejohet gjaku i tij si në librin e tyre 'El-Usul 'uth-thelathe'... kuptimi i kësaj është se ata e kanë bërë pabesimtar sahabiun Abdullah Bin Omer, Buhariun dhe transmetuesit. Po ashtu e akuzojnë për mosbesim edhe Sahabiun e nderuar Ebu Ejub El-Ensariun.


Vazhdon............

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ramazan_it

> Alejkum Selam.
> 
> Vellai im ne Islam, sikur te beje komente pa lidhje do ishte mire ti lexoje njehere keto qe kam shkruajtur dhe me pas me thuaj cka shikon te padrejte me siper.
> 
> Une te premtoj qe nese ti je i zoti te me bindesh qe keto me siper jane genjeshtra po te betohem per Allah qe une do kerkoj pendim tek Allahu xh.sh.
> 
> E verteta djeg i nderuar Ramazan por zjarri i Xhehenemit djeg me teper.


Vëllai nëse ti i quan këta që i ke sjellë më sipërm të vërteta, atëherë na mbet me thanë se ata që janë shkuar ma para nuk kanë qenë të zbuluara dersia që erdhi angmokio ti zbulojë ato që të na e trgon të vërtetën, nejse unë të këshillova sikurse i takon nji Besimtari Musliman, kurse ti mudnesh me vazhdu me atë që ti mendon se është e vërtetë dhe ta shohim se ku do arrish me këtë. Po është e vërtetë se djeg vërteta, por duhet parë se ku është së pari ajo, pastaj ta përdorësh atë fjalë i dashur.

Unë vetëm dua të shtoj se të të këshilloj që ke hyrë në një problem shumë të madh sipas pamjes të asaj që sjell këtu.
Selamun alejkum.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## angmokio

*9. Urrejtja e njerëzve të devotshëm*

Në lidhje me këtë autori Muhamed Bin Abdulvehab shkruan në librin 'Kitab'ut-tewhid', botim i vitit 1404 h., faqe 76, 77 thotë: 'Shirku i parë në këtë botë ka ndodhur nga dyshimet e njerëzve të devotshëm dhe shkak i kësaj është përzierja e të vërtetës me të pa vërtetën'.
Për çudi të madhe është se Ebu Xhehli dhe Ebu Lehebi te ata konsiderohen më me vlerë se muslimanët. Në librin 'Kejfe nefhemu et-tewhid', të autorit Muhamed Ahmed Bashmil, botim i Qendrës së Përgjithëshme për Fetwa dhe Dave në Rijad, viti i botimit 1407 h., 1987, faqe 16 thotë: 'Ebu Xhehli dhe Ebu Lehebi dhe të gjithë ata që janë në fenë e tyre nga mushrikët kanë besuar në njëshmërinë e All-llahut dhe se është krijues, furnizues, dhënës i jetës dhe vdekjes dhe nuk i kanë bërë shok në adhurim'. Çudi që Ebu Lehebi dhe Ebu Xhehli kanë qenë me iman më të madh se muslimanët që thonë La ilahe Il-lall-llah.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## angmokio

> Vëllai nëse ti i quan këta që i ke sjellë më sipërm të vërteta, atëherë na mbet me thanë se ata që janë shkuar ma para nuk kanë qenë të zbuluara dersia që erdhi angmokio ti zbulojë ato që të na e trgon të vërtetën, nejse unë të këshillova sikurse i takon nji Besimtari Musliman, kurse ti mudnesh me vazhdu me atë që ti mendon se është e vërtetë dhe ta shohim se ku do arrish me këtë. Po është e vërtetë se djeg vërteta, por duhet parë se ku është së pari ajo, pastaj ta përdorësh atë fjalë i dashur.
> 
> Selamun alejkum.


E shikon qe ti ben te paditurin. Ti je nje robot i nderuar Ramazan. Per ty Islami eshte *" Mbyll syte dhe ndiq''* .

Feja Islame nuk eshte keshtu i nderuar vella , feja Islame tee meson te hapesh syte dhe te lexosh. Lexo , thote Allahu xh.sh. 

Keto qe kam sjelle me siper jane fakte te verteta qe askush nuk i mohon.

* Bujrum, mohoji ,thuaj qe jane genjeshtra?*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

